# Post or share any vids of your hedgie here!



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey I know a lot of you guys have videos of your hedgehogs so post them here or give the link so we can see those little guys in action!


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

come on! i know you guys have some vids of your hedgies! :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I recently put up a few of my boy's nephew, Atticus. He's not mine.


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks Lizardgirl! those are really cute videos!


----------



## Alicat42 (Dec 9, 2008)

The first one is of Luna. It was taken about a week or so ago, when we were putting our Christmas tree together. Since most of the furniture had been moved to make room for the tree there wasn't really anything Luna could crawl under, and no wires to get tangled up in or chew on. So I brought her out for a little play time. We must not have been working to her standards, it wasn't long until she claimed a string of tinsel and a large tree limb to rearrange - her way.











The second one was of my first hedgie, Peter (peti) Pettigrew. We just got the ferret ball and it was his first run in it. So, I thought I was being smart when I got my camera out, and was lying on the other side of the kitchen floor. I had zoomed in for that reason, being across the room. But, as this amature videographer can prove Do not rely on zoom as a judgement of distance! haha at the end you can hear a little big of a colision between hedgie in ball, and ali behind camera.


----------



## Alicat42 (Dec 9, 2008)

ooh my goodness!!! What a little active sweetie Atticus is!! Luna isnt that active in her cage. But my god, :shock: that flying saucer wheel looks amazingly fun!!! Where can I get one of those, I wanna try it! It gives me a good idea of what I could get for Luna this christmas though! (Yes, we're the kind of people who get our pets presents too  They even have their own stockings according to the size of the pet, with their names on them haha)


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

> (Yes, we're the kind of people who get our pets presents too They even have their own stockings according to the size of the pet, with their names on them haha)


Hehe, same here. I spent more on Inky than I think anyone else! :roll:


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

lol alicat! thats funny were you like not paying attention to how close he was and then konk :shock:


----------



## Alicat42 (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah haha Thats about right!! :lol:



> Hehe, same here. I spent more on Inky than I think anyone else!


I know!!! We're bad haha I even got Luna her own mini stocking haha the flying saucer wheel I'm trying to find wont fit in it though, thats for sure!


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a few videos on youtube. Here is the link to my channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/HedgehogsRock


----------

